# Sigh...didn't get selected



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

from the latest round of EOI....

Shall continue to keep my fingers closed..

My points stands at 120 without a job offer.


----------



## sealtiel092003 (May 31, 2011)

i wasn't selected too.  let's keep our fingers crossed. hope will get selected on the next pool. the selection criteria last time was kinda high...


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

The selection criteria last time was definitely higher than when we got selected in January. Hope it works out better for you next time.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Commiserations to you both, better luck next draw.


----------



## karimax (Jun 5, 2011)

lets all keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best in the next draw......


----------

